# Questions about BH



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Now that I know Ozzy is eligible to receive a BH title, I want to shoot for that with him.  

I have several questions, though. 

1. From what I understand, the dog has to be microchipped, tattooed, or have some type of permanent ID. What if the microchip reader they use at the trial doesn't read the microchip your dog has? Does that disqualify you? 

2. What all is required for BH? From what I see, looks like a lot of heeling, sitting, laying down, and waiting. lol 

3. This is probably a dumb question, but can commands be given in English? Like heel, wait, sit, etc...?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What is BH?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If you don't have a tatoo but have a microchip, you are responsible for making sure there's a reader that will read it. They will not test your dog without it.

Your dog has to do on and off leash heeling at slow, normal, and fast pace. There is a sit and down in motion with a recall from the down. There is also a long down stay. There is a traffic portion and a temperament test.

You can use any language you want so long as you give all commands in that language.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

QUOTE=Konotashi: Now that I know Ozzy is eligible to receive a BH title, I want to shoot for that with him.  

I have several questions, though. 

1. From what I understand, the dog has to be microchipped, tattooed, or have some type of permanent ID. What if the microchip reader they use at the trial doesn't read the microchip your dog has? Does that disqualify you? 
*You will be responsible to make sure that there is a microchip reader available that will read your dog's microchip. Many people borrow or rent one for the day from a shelter or their vet's. *

2. What all is required for BH? From what I see, looks like a lot of heeling, sitting, laying down, and waiting. lol 

*Here is a typical pattern 









- it can be modified depending on the club or the judge, but changes would be minor. At the beginning of the trial, the judge will explain how he wants the pattern to be done. You go through the pattern twice, once on leash, and once off leash. You go through the group of a minimum 4 people, do a figure 8 around 2 of the people of your choice, and do a halt with automatic sit next to one person. 

There are some changes in the making for the obedience heeling pattern - I think it will be mostly the number of paces here and there, and the out of motion exercises will not be out of motion anymore. (you stop, sit your dog, continue on with dog remaining sitting, etc). A down with recall, front and finish. The pattern can take from about 10 to about 15 minutes to accomplish. While one person does the pattern, another one does the long down. When you end your obedience portion, you switch out and do your long down while the other team does the pattern. 

Here is a non-complete photo coverage with a few comments from when I did the BH with Gryffon last spring - gives you an overview, and some excercises do not have pictures. *
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...rds-pictures-warning-extremely-pic-heavy.html


3. This is probably a dumb question, but can commands be given in English? Like heel, wait, sit, etc...?
*Nope, not dumb at all. Rule book states that a person can give commands in their native language. It does not even have to be all German, or all English, you can mix them up. But one thing you cannot do is to switch languages for the same command. So for example, if you use the English term to "Heel", you must use "Heel" thoughtout the routine - you cannot say "Heel" in one exercise, and use the German "Foos" in another. *


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you...now I have something to work towards. I have a long way to go. Heeling is going so so.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> You can use any language you want so long as you give all commands in that language.


Exactly.. 

I was told you cannot interchange the language and got called up on it in my last trial.. because I used "stand" instead of "stah"


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Seriously you can't mix languages? Even if commands are consistent? I use "sit" and "search" (for tracking), maybe a few other English commands, but the rest is platz, fuss, aus, hier, steh... I know German but can't stand it when words are pronounced wrong and there's a few words I just can't pronounce even though I know them.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

G-burg said:


> Exactly..
> 
> I was told you cannot interchange the language and got called up on it in my last trial.. because I used "stand" instead of "stah"


I know the language issue has been brought up before - the rule book is kinda vague on that. 

It is one of those things that seems to be up to interpretation from the judge. I've used "come" and the rest in German, and did not have issues with it. These are things that one can ask the judge at the beginning of the trial.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Unless something has changed recently and I didn't notice, permanent ID is only required for PB GSDs. Not for mixes or other breeds. At least with USA. I'm not sure about DVG. But whether you had to tattoo or chip would depend on what organization you trial under. If chip, yes a reader must be provided. Though check with the club hosting the trial beforehand as many clubs have these and provide them for trials. Though if the club does not, you would have to have your own.

The rules that tell all that is required can be found on the DVG website:
New Titles and Regulations

Any language can be used. I've known people who used Japanese and Klingon, amongst others. As far as all commands being in the same language, the actual rules are rather vague and open to interpretation. So naturally different judges interpret them differently. Some don't care. Some will penalize with point loss mixing languages. Some won't take points, but will comment on it. Personally, I think that's ridiculous. Not to mention, if someone wanted to go off the wall and not use the normal English or German, just how would a judge know if sit was in Klingon and down in Romulan?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Chris Wild said:


> I've known people who used Japanese and *Klingon,* amongst others.


Seriously?? Hahahahahaa!!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, what would be the commands in Klingon. Maybe my husband would do better with them....he's a huge Star Trek fan. LOL


----------

